# Samsung Galaxy S8 64GB Coral Blue inkl Netzteil und Ladekabel. 325€ ohne OVP



## DDQW (17. April 2018)

*Samsung Galaxy S8 64GB Coral Blue inkl Netzteil und Ladekabel. 325€ ohne OVP*

Das Gerät befindet sich technisch und physisch in einem sehr gutem Zustand und es ist Simlock frei.

Als Entwickler (und weil ich arbeiten ohne AdAway unzumutbar finde) habe  ich dieses Gerät allerdings gerootet und es lief auch zeitweise mit  debloated custom roms und custom recovery. Dies bedeutet, das die  Garantie für dieses Gerät nicht mehr gilt.

Entsprechend gibt es auch keine Rechnung.

Die Software ist derzeitig wieder auf der offiziellen Samsung Firmware  ohne Root oder ähnlichem. Wenn gewünscht kann ich natürlich wieder  entsprechende Modifizierungen vornehmen.

Natürlich kann man sich aber vor Ort von der einwandfreien Funktion des Gerätes überzeugen.

Als Bonus gibt es eine 16GB microSD Karte geschenkt dazu.

Kann in Dortmund Homburch auch abgeholt werden


----------

